# Image compte mail iCloud



## Jean-Marie (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'en envoyant des mails à partir de mon compte me.com sur mon iPad, mes amis reçoivent mes mails avec un joli papillon comme image de compte.

On ne peut pas dire que ça me ressemble vraiment  et cela provoque parfois certains sarcasmes 

Pas moyen de trouver comment changer ça. J'ai bien une image sur ma fiche dans mon carnet d'adresse, mais ce n'est pas vraiment un papillon...

Pareil sur iPhone d'ailleurs.

Merci de votre aide.

JM


----------

